# Floating moss ball



## hazardmoss (Jul 31, 2010)

does anybody know how to make moss ball , especially the floating one ( not stick on the wall of the tank ). do we need to use pumice ?


----------



## Lizzz (Nov 28, 2010)

Wrap moss around styrofoam using thread or fishing line.


----------



## hazardmoss (Jul 31, 2010)

no , that is not the kind that i mentioned. i mean that is a moss ball just floating and not stick to anything, just like some flying mountain in Avatar


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

for floating avatar mountains, I suggest using _Growcoir coconut fiber_
which is neutrally boyaunt, chemically neutral, but it will fall apart
within a year or so, depending on how thick a mat you construct with.
coconut is an excellent medium for moss and rhizome plants to attach,
but these plants will require some nutrition from water borne fertilizers.

you will still need some invisible fishing line to keep it suspended within a 
given perimeter, but there is clear line you can use that nobody will see.
you can also use this line to sew together the coconut fiber structure
into any shape you desire, that way you can leave it hollow inside and
even create a suspended cave area for fish and inverts since the fiber
will naturally host all sorts of yummy micro organisms and plant debris.

there is one design flaw in floating any large structure for planting;
the floating surface gets too much light being closer to the fixture,
and the substrate planting surface under it gets too little light. The
solution I saw in a similar design was to use compressed Co2 and keep
the top area plants pearling and algae free, then use low light plants
such as crypts under your floating fortress. you could also try using
less light above the floating space, and then use LED spots mounted
at a 45° angle to supplement the light lost from it's shadow.

as you can see from a tank I'm beginning to scape now, that I have similar lighting issues;


----------

